
What are key ingredients of a startup pitch? - helpstay
Just wondering what general questions you need to address in a startup pitch.
======
ld-50-agi-v3
\----------------------------------------- ( Learn from others, but be _you_!
) \----------------------------------------- o o o

    
    
      (\     /)
      % ^---^ %
      %{ @ @ }%%
       ( *** ) \%%
       / ** /   \%%
      / ** /|    \---
      \oo/ sjm

------
DamonHD
As ever, something like: the problem, your solution, the market, your team and
the ask.

------
ld-50-agi-v3
Don't not not write them a screen play which is based on the diabolically evil
baby of that cartoon who grows up, a reboot of the one where the physics guy
flashes back to his childhood, but vice-versa "Adult <baby>". I tried that
yesterday, didn't work.

~~~
ld-50-agi-v3
I know--one of those guys on that physics show, Johnny ?last-name could be the
"Adult <baby>"\--the adult <baby> is now a computer scientist, creating an AGI
bootstrapped on his own wetware like I am pretending to be. The cartoon turns
into reality and ?last-name is the grown <baby> for no apparent reason. His
wife could run super computers. She would have to have the same name has his
mother.

Part of the problem of having such super human intelligence is that it makes
you so _impatient_ , even without ADHD, for others to catch up. Also to
realize that your audience is crickets.

(This idea only took 1600 teracycles of neuron equivalent computing power--the
equivalent of a carrot.)

------
ld-50-agi-v3
Have you got any users? Et al. (Inductive.)

Are you solving a big problem, or doing things the same, slightly mutated way,
and expecting different results? (Rhetorical.)

------
imvetri
Bullshit the management. Bullshit the users. Bullshit the developers.

Whoever falls for the trick, it gets you success

------
eb0la
You'll be asked (later): \- why you? \- why us? \- why bother?

Seems rude, but if you're asking money... it's legit to ask.

~~~
ld-50-agi-v3
Why you? I still have human level intelligence.

Why us? To see what problems you have. [see "Why you?" above.] I ain't sand,
but I have some crystalized in my pocket.

Why bother? The world needs to proceed with future evolution.

That big elephant in the room, "money"? Bluff and tell them "the money will
come because I am confident". I can personally live on Ramen (mix in carrots
or something, folks, think nutrients) for a while.

